# Who's decorating inside yet?



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Not quite, but getting close.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

September 1

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Every year it gets a little sooner for me...last year I set up my inside as soon as my local spirit store opened up....This year i might not be able to hold out that long! Especially since half the time I can't remember everything I have, and I really need to pull it out before i go crazy and buy the new stuff I see in stores...some times, i accidentally buy stuff I already have, oops!! Right now, I'm trying to hold off by doing halloween crafts/projects, but I think I am pulling it all out Wednesday whenI have the day off


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Right after Labor Day, though we keep certain things up year round.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

New purchases stay out, but the inside starts September1st. Outside October 1st so I have a full month to decorate our garage walkthrough.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I usually take everything out on oct 1st but this year i might do it the day before.


----------



## HalloCat (Jul 31, 2016)

Outside Oct. 1 but will decorate inside the weekend before usually. Where I live you can't have holiday decorations out more then 30 days before and must be put away by a week after the holiday.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I am going to be starting this week as well.. especially since this is my first year in the new house the other half and I bought.. I want to get everything out early to be able to know what kind of items I will want to look for this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Right now we're in "Halloween creep" mode. You know, you buy stuff, sit it around, it doesn't always make it downstairs to be stored, that sort of stuff.

My catch this year is we've got some friends coming from not too far away for another set of friend's 20th anniversary party on Aug. 20th, so we've been cleaning a lot for the visit so a lot of it has been hitting the basement storage lately.

Add in to that the fact that my husband can now telework & will be doing just that for about 2 weeks when Metro is trying to fix it's general horribleness. We cleaned out the office & are actually making it an office space so that space had to be cleared out too. It was my second place to hide stuff & it's gone now.

Normally, I'll start the first weekend in October. Any earlier & it doesn't feel as special to me. To me it would be like putting up my Christmas tree in October.

Now this year since things are cleaner in general I can drag out more indoor stuff!!


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't start til after the official day of Fall. Think that's a Wednesday or Thursday, so I decorate that weekend. 
Either way, it's still hot as heck here in Florida then.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We are!!!! But in our defense this year's theme is Harry Potter and with the prospect of me going back to work were trying to get a good jump on things (just in case)...nice thing about it is its allowing me to reevaluate my plans and redirect funds where needed.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm so close...I usually decorate around my birthday (Sept 11th)...I want to put out stuff now but I'm also trying not to burn out my boyfriend LOL...


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I'll probably start putting out a few things around my birthday too (Sept 13th) but most of it will be going out that last weekend of September/1st October. Can't wait!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Right now we're in "Halloween creep" mode. You know, you buy stuff, sit it around, it doesn't always make it downstairs to be stored, that sort of stuff.


I loved your phrase Halloween creep mode!  I think I tend to do that too. I start buying stuff about now that doesn't get put away, and then the next thing I know I've got a small set up on a table here, a bookcase there, and it grows from there.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sept.1st is when I usually get things going..Things I start buying in August stay out though until I bring everything out in Sept.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I am going to be decorating on September 10th. Gives me enough time to buy new things and see what else I plan on using from what I already have. I usually tweak things until October rolls around anyway. Looking forward to it this year


----------



## Dogmom (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I'm going to be starting pretty soon. I have a huge village to set up and I'm going to be throwing a going away party for my neighbor sometime in September and I'm calling it a "Boo Hoo" party so I have to be done by then.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dogmom said:


> I think I'm going to be starting pretty soon. I have a huge village to set up and I'm going to be throwing a going away party for my neighbor sometime in September and I'm calling it a "Boo Hoo" party so I have to be done by then.


Boohoo Party..that is a clever idea..bad reason but a good idea


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I have began setting up the inside of my house. Only because I am building a new area for a pirate them and so I have it set while I finish the area.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

It's always hallowe'en inside and outside of our house


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I just but out a few things to start me thinking about it. But if I didn't tell you, you would never even notice them.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Waaaaaaaay too early for me. I don't do a lot of indoor décor, mainly fireplace, throw pillows, and a few decorative pieces here and there, but I can't imagine having it out for almost three months. It would lose it's special-ness and just become regular décor. Which is fine, if that's what you like. I just like keeping it in it's own unique season.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I decorated this past weekend.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Right now we're in "Halloween creep" mode. You know, you buy stuff, sit it around, it doesn't always make it downstairs to be stored, that sort of stuff.



Perfect way to describe this! I don't -fully- decorate until at least Sept 11th, but little candle holders and things I get til then get set out. It seems silly to put it all away to get out soon.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I didn't put out as much this year. I think it still does the "trick" though....


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I had to put a few things up. Two are new acquisitions from a local thrift shop, and the other (book, from Saki Girl--correct?) is an awesome reaper gift!

The Bethany Lowe lamp was $5 a few weeks ago, and the same store had another 50% off sale last weekend, so I picked up the blowmold lamp then, for 50 cents! The blowmold lamp doesn't have a cord, but that's easy to replace.

I really, really ought to put up my black tree this year. I bought it on clearance after Christmas a few years ago, and it's never been opened!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

To be fair, I stole "Halloween creep" from Christmas. Same meaning, when stores put out Christmas now I've heard it called "Christmas creep." As in "the holiday is creeping in" maybe sometimes too early, maybe for some not early enough!

It's generally not perceived as a good thing but for us, "Halloween creep" is a great thing! But for the "normals" Halloween creep & especially Christmas creep isn't fun.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Right now we're in "Halloween creep" mode. You know, you buy stuff, sit it around, it doesn't always make it downstairs to be stored, that sort of stuff.
> 
> My catch this year is we've got some friends coming from not too far away for another set of friend's 20th anniversary party on Aug. 20th, so we've been cleaning a lot for the visit so a lot of it has been hitting the basement storage lately.
> 
> ...


I know that mode. I usually start Sep 1 but it's hard to resist setting up the Spooky Village when I buy new pieces so that may get done sooner than later.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I bought these from At Home the other day and they're going to stay up year round. It fits me and my wife's decorating style anyway. Traditional with some occasionally weird or quirky stuff here and there. We also deal with "Halloween creep" (thanks to me). But the majority of our stuff won't go up til the last weekend in September, or around there.











LairMistress said:


> I had to put a few things up. Two are new acquisitions from a local thrift shop, and the other (book, from Saki Girl--correct?) is an awesome reaper gift!
> 
> The Bethany Lowe lamp was $5 a few weeks ago, and the same store had another 50% off sale last weekend, so I picked up the blowmold lamp then, for 50 cents! The blowmold lamp doesn't have a cord, but that's easy to replace.
> 
> I really, really ought to put up my black tree this year. I bought it on clearance after Christmas a few years ago, and it's never been opened!


That's a killer deal on the lamp; those sell new on eBay for $20+.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Too early for me ye. As I said in another thread, my hubby is already rolling his eyes at me. But some stuff stays out all year, like all the doll witches I have! My office at work Alwaaaaays has my stuff out! (They roll their eyes at me too, but vendors love it!). Hubby gave me the entire upstairs of our barn for storage and i be been up there this weekend drooling over what would go out first!!!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

While I certainly want to decorate right now, I'm going to hold off until after Labor Day. Last year I started around the end of August, and to be honest, I was kind of worn out by the time Halloween arrived. I'm thinking I'll probably decorate around Mid-September (If I can hold out that long!) 

The same goes for my the horror movies. While I watch them year round, I normally save a few, like all the Halloween's, Trick 'R Treat and a few others only for the month of October.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Mayor of Haddonfield said:


> The same goes for my the horror movies. While I watch them year round, I normally save a few, like all the Halloween's, Trick 'R Treat and a few others only for the month of October.


Same here - I'll watch a horror movie any time of year, but I try to save a good chunk for October, especially any Halloween-themed movies. I've tried for the last 2 or 3 years to watch one horror movie every night during October, but so far have failed miserably.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Too early for me too. Don't get me wrong, part of me wants to, but I know I'll burn out if I go this early. I pull out the starter box the week the kids go back to school, which is the week of labour day. That has all my basic stuff - timers, light hooks, extension cords, zip ties etc etc and my fall décor. I don't get into the Halloween stuff until a bit later in September.


----------



## Artcurus Art (Jul 24, 2016)

I've got some very small stuff out because it looks cool plus it was something I had to 'fix" myself. However, will probably start around mid september if the niece and nephews come visit early again. If they don't come early, then it will probably be late September.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, I had a giant skeleton horse in my dining room for a few days...but I was required to find a stable for it. Does that count?


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm planning on pulling out decorations soon, at least for my bedroom. It's getting a smidge cooler, and I can not wait for the summer to end, so it feels like time to me!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

JaCk said:


> Well, I had a giant skeleton horse in my dining room for a few days...but I was required to find a stable for it. Does that count?



Ooooooohhhhhh. I want that giant skeleton horse!!! And I even have a stable for him!


----------



## Rylo (Nov 5, 2015)

Not a chance. If I decorated for Halloween in August, the novelty would ware off. And my friends would think I've lost my mind.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Way to early in August. Sept 25 is always the day I go full halloween. Until then, one can only plan out the house.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

well i love living in a haunted house, adamms family, munsters....goes with all my gothic victorian antiques..........its so miserablely hot outside and humid, im pulling out stuff today to do my front hall and a few places.......wish this heat would break, you cant go outside or you melt down........can focus on making anything yet really so going to set the mood...........by halloween i got my fix and want to put it up and not keep it out...lol........so vampire hallway time, going to go pull the trigger.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Labor Day Weekend we begin decorating indoors, we use scene setters on our walls so it takes us a while to set up.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well technically I have but that's just because I didn't empty my shadow box last year. I liked the way it looked and decided it was easier to dust it than put it away and stick something else in its place. 

Oh and I guess if you count all the paper mache skulls, pumpkins and zombie heads in progress, I decorate all year long!


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I hung framed fronts of the General Mills cereal boxes of the monsters (Count Chocula, Frankenberry, Boo Berry) got them placed and hung just as I wanted them so they are still up.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We didn't decorate before mid-October for a long time, but then we had 2 little kiddos & realized that with their constant interruptions and neediness (LOL!), we needed to start earlier or run the risk of not finishing, being exhausted & not even enjoying it. 

So, I tend to ask DH to get out the "fall" bins in early September. We have a couple family birthdays early that month & I don't want anything Halloween-ish out before then. Once 9/15 hits, though, I consider it fair game to start putting out. We go away for one long weekend in early October, so we lose that time each year, and we like to host a playdate for the little ones before Halloween as well, so we want the inside done early for those reasons too. 

Right now - I totally agree with the "Halloween creep" mode! I've got a pile of boxes & thrifted items and store bags in the corner of our front room - all stuff I've bought in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Hung these up today in game room. Ignore the ugly speakers! Will look better once hubbie finishes touchscreen jukebox build.
I bought these from another haunter and they are just too awesome to hide away. I want to move them to the entryway columns to greet our guests for our party.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I have some stuff that stays up year round inside. I set up the dining room usually in September..... I start setting up some
stuff outside at the end of August and people always say im way to early. Well dont like too bad.


----------



## Artcurus (Aug 15, 2016)

Meh, cheesy and too early but the little black skull on the right was lonely by itself (it's been up there for almost a month, a modification job) and my nephews and nieces and cousins were coming over today. I love my usual mantle deco. It's a bulletin board outlined in Halloween lights and vintage Beistle decoration (that Jack O Lantern Goblin being the centerpiece.)


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

My house is always decorated for Halloween! Ravens, gargoyles, etc. Getting close to the holiday now though. Stuff is in the stores.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

This question implies that I ever take the indoor decor down...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

JoyfulCrow said:


> This question implies that I ever take the indoor decor down...


haha Yep!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Love "Halloween Creep" RCIAG! Perfect way to describe it. My husband is a saint about my Halloween obsession and the boxes that show up all year round (the other day I had that awkward moment where everything I had ordered over the last month or two was delivered on the same day after some of it was back ordered...his face when I came through the door loaded down with boxes was pretty funny). I try to hold off until September to decorate inside and October 1 for outside. However some of my purchases have just somehow not been put away. When we were going to bed last night he said "don't think I don't know what you are up to."


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I have seen the posts of your house you put on Facebook - it looks stunning!



Hilda said:


> haha Yep!


----------



## Big Mouth Billy Bass (Oct 26, 2015)

screamqueen2012 said:


> WELL.............its that time to pull it out and put it up...yahoo!! I'm getting mine out and going to do the inside. Anyone else got yours out yet? I love my house done and cant wait to get it set up!!


I have my room decked out for Halloween. The basement haunt should start coming into place soon.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't decorated since 2011. My powder monkeys have been asking if we can do...something this year. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL well the "halloween creep" hit here big time yesterday...i had to have a diversion i love and put on my pandora to bach organ music and have just about finished my front hall entrance inside........"I'm home" ........yessiree.........i love living in a haunted house and am gonna squeeze every day i can out of this. i keep our game room decorated all year, and workers will come in that way and you can see their faces go...whoooaaaaaa and try not to react to all of it...haha, they slow down trying to take in part of it, and im thinking yeah.......i know....out there....you cant have the weirdness up all over the house all year. one of my cats got one of my expensive oddities though i found..darnit...got a rat missing a nose...........on to the den


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I keep Halloween items up all year in the lower level rec room with the bar and pool table. I also have lobby cards of classic horror and sci-fi movies so it fits the overall theme. I can get away with it a little since I'm a writer of supernatural/weird fiction and it helps give me that vibe all year long.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We started today with putting out some things.


----------



## Ring (Sep 23, 2014)

Since about 2000 something, never took anything down lol  ....

but really, I will wait until mid September, and put the lights on the windows and decorate the yard. I just keep a lot stuff up inside, I just love Halloween that much


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Since I've started seeing some trees showing color around SE Michigan, I've been getting in the mood! I am actually going to start slow next week and put a few fall things out (leaves and such) along with the stuff I've acquired in the off-season and never actually put away! Full Halloween mode starts after my daughter's birthday on Sept 28.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I probably will this week coming up. I do the dining room...... table cloth and all kinds of stuff, big candles..... etc....


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Decorating is slowly starting in my basement and I will work my way up to the first floor.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I need to start decorating. I know I am buying stuff cause I miss my things that are boxed up.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I was going to start decorating inside this coming weekend, but that's not going to happen since i will be at the hospital with my husband and hopefully bringing him home during that time. Maybe I'll get some done after he gets home since I can't leave him alone for several days and I'm sure I'll get some cleaning done then maybe I'll get some stuff up.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

soon......soon......


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Unintentionally I am


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

The Halloween pillows came out this weekend!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ring said:


> Since about 2000 something, never took anything down lol  ....
> 
> but really, I will wait until mid September, and put the lights on the windows and decorate the yard. I just keep a lot stuff up inside, I just love Halloween that much


hahahaha.............i got some of that too.........


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Meeeeeeeeeee!!!! It's a little earlier than we normally do, but now that my husband is working two jobs, we only have one day a week together, so we want to get stuff ready while we can. That way, once everything is up at the house, we can move forward with party planning, going to Halloween events(like Howl-O-Scream at Busch Gardens, etc), and doing other things on our days together instead of just worrying about setting up.

We won't do the outside until the end of September, though. Our neighbors already think we're pretty weird; we don't want to add fuel to the fire.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Started pulling stuff out of storage last weekend, plus making plans and doing some pre-shopping. Will probably get the indoors started after labor day.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

sneak peek, havent put out larger stuff..........see, the moooooood lighting, are you feeling it??? LOL


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> sneak peek, havent put out larger stuff..........see, the moooooood lighting, are you feeling it??? Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 295922
> ...


eeeeeek fun fun fun


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Doing a little fall decorating this week but any Halloween references are very subtle ones at this point.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Screamqueen what kind of lighting are you using in picture 3? Looks great.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Screamqueen, I really like the lighting in the 3rd photo. I am feeling it, I really am!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh, its the inside fire and ice and its motion activated....i think i got them at spirit or homedepot, last year, pretty sure spirit, its not the outside one but one for inside, the base has eight sides and cut like angles so you can lie it anyway you want to direct it....aint it great??? i admit i was doing a dance in it..


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

I pulled out my stuff for my back buffet today, trying to get the Halloween sprint mojo running. ( The jars are mostly old thrifted cookie jars )

Before/After


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

Starting the indoor decor this weekend! I finally bought a full size black Halloween tree (!!!) which I've eyed for 6 years. Can't wait to setup indoors this weekend.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

I actually started the inside yesterday and added more stuff inside today. We never have company, sadly, so I do it just for the hubby and I. The outside doesn't get started until October 1st.


----------



## Bloody Freakin Mary (Jun 10, 2016)

I keep new buys out, keep certain things out year round, and will start decorating the inside this weekend. I have a three day weekend so i'll be watching scary movies, drinking wine, and decorating and I CAN"T WAIT! Oct 1 outside deco will start. Is anyone else a "home body" because of their halloween crafting? Or am I the only one? My friend will be hiking, swimming, and floating this weekend while i'm watching Hocus Pocus and building a Spooky Town Graveyard.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I couldn't wait any longer. started pulling my Spooky Town collection out tonight.


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

As soon as Halloween merchandise hits the store our living room becomes a morgue of purchases 
and the garage becomes busy with projects.

We also throw a HUGE party the weekend before Halloween for adults only so there is NO rule
as to when that can start..... but usually Sept 1st.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Indoor decorating has begun 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

AZHalloweenScare said:


> Indoor decorating has begun
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


AZHalloweenScare - Thank you so much for this post. I have a similar spot in my house and never thought of doing anything with it. That looks so simple, yet fantastic. What are the materials?


----------



## pumpkinjack (Nov 3, 2007)

Trying to hold off -- but got the "Pumpkin Woods" new scent for Bath and Body Works yesterday (all pumpkin 3 wick candles were 15$) and going on a walking ghost tour tomorrow night!


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> WELL.............its that time to pull it out and put it up...yahoo!! I'm getting mine out and going to do the inside. Anyone else got yours out yet? I love my house done and cant wait to get it set up!!



hahaha. that post could of gone several ways. 

not yet, probably do the few things we have for the inside in a few weeks then the outside around the 10th of october.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Since somebody mentioned Bath & Body works... they have their Halloween collection in stores today! Hand Soaps are just $3 today only. I ran over my lunch hour to get them, time to put them at all the sinks in the house!


----------



## mary123p (Jun 30, 2016)

This weekend I start!!! I try not to overwhelm my husband with my love of Halloween but I can't help myself. I going for a abandoned house with white sheets on all the furniture (helps with doggies hair too) and I found some burgundy panel curtains for $15 at Walmart. Im gong to put them on all the door ways inside the house.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

DogRedScottie said:


> As soon as Halloween merchandise hits the store our living room becomes a morgue of purchases
> and the garage becomes busy with projects.
> 
> We also throw a HUGE party the weekend before Halloween for adults only so there is NO rule
> ...


one question, whens the party?...........all my friends are duds now, got old and no fun....lol


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

well as we wait for Hermaine to come visit us with howling wind and horizontial rain.........im working on another room....dark as heck here outside, winds whipping up, kinda mood setting........... everyone stay safe and dry.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Therewolf said:


> AZHalloweenScare - Thank you so much for this post. I have a similar spot in my house and never thought of doing anything with it. That looks so simple, yet fantastic. What are the materials?


Pvc pipe, insulation foamboard, and paint 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

